# Plexiglass windows in box blind



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

I've been in a hunting club for 10 years and we build elevated box blinds that have shooting windows cut out of the walls. Most of our blinds just have open holes, without windows but some have plexiglass windows that slide side to side and some hinge.
I'm trying to figure out what is best, they all seem to have pros and cons.
Slider windows tend to bind up making it a pain in the ***** to move them without too much effort.
Hinged windows are great but securing them with string leaves the string right in the middle of the window when they are open and can get in the way while shooting.

I'm thinking of installing the plexiglass window inside the box with the hinges on top so the window swings up, the window can be held in either position with a cheap barrel bolt latch. Windows are 1'x2'
Thoughts?


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

In this part of the world, if you don't use windows of some sort, the owls will nest in the box in the spring. It's amazing how big a mess they make. You need a steam cleaner before you can sit in I again. 

Love that photo --- one guy working and 4 watching. 

Best of luck with it.


----------



## michbowbender (Mar 9, 2006)

I used 1/4 inch deep plastic channel for my sliding windows and it has worked out very well, quiet, no swelling or binding in the channel like wood tends to do and easy to cut to length and install, I glued my top, bottom and side pieces in using "all purpose, household" Goop. 
I used 1/4 inch glass [found it to be about the same price as Plexiglas or cheaper] for my windows and had each piece cut the proper length to allow for a one inch overlap when closed.
I also added top hinged, adjustable shutters controlled by a length of parachute cord to block off the top part of the window during sunrise/sunset periods when/if desired, to completely block unused windows to prevent silhouetting, and also to protect the glass during periods of non-use.

I purchased my window track online in 6ft lengths [ebay] but this is another source and there are no doubt others as well.

https://www.doitbest.com/products/plastic-sliding-door-track-and-guides


This happens to be an 8 sided, octagon shaped blind, I absolutely hate hunting from an enclosed blind except during extreme, inclement conditions and when I do I like to have the option of seeing everything that is happening around me.....:darkbeer:


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Well done! Thanks for the info, that looks like a very nice place to sit with a gun or crossbow.


----------



## doubleeagle (Jun 3, 2012)

I like the style michbowbender shows above. I've hunted a lot of box blinds in Michigan and Missouri. I like the plexiglass that slides on tracks. We use dark felt of cloth to cover the windows we arent using. Keep in mind that if you open all the windows, your movement will be see as a shadow or silhouette. During bad weather, snow and rain, you will want the awning types shown in the photos. One common mistake on DIY blinds is not having the seat/chair you will use. I've seen a lot of guys build a box blind and either have the windows too high or too low for comfortable viewing and shooting. two-piece sliding plexiglass can sometimes rattle in the wind, but a paper wedge can solve that problem. Good luck.


----------



## unclejdof3 (Mar 11, 2015)

I think that if you hinge from the bottom the window can just hang down and nothing would be in the way. Also if you put them on sliders you could use wax to help them slide better. Just an old crappy non scented candle on your first trip out. When you put your glass in if you leave the sliders so that you can every so slightly move the glass up and down in the track it tends to slide a bit better. Hope this helps.


----------



## savage 14 (Sep 19, 2010)

I have some of both, one I have sliders they are in an aluminum track and on the bottom of the plexigalass I have rollers on them. I found these at a glass shop they repair and sell glass products for autos and windows ,mirrors. the rollers slide on the plexi glass they are very snug and have not moved at all. I have had these in use for 17 years,i can also remove windows. good luck


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

I've tried a lot of things but on the last one I bought old school bus windows from a scrapyard for 10$ a piece. I removed the stops on the side so they don't click any more and just set a block of wood in it to keep it open. That seems to work well so far


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

cgoehl125 said:


> I've tried a lot of things but on the last one I bought old school bus windows from a scrapyard for 10$ a piece. I removed the stops on the side so they don't click any more and just set a block of wood in it to keep it open. That seems to work well so far









here they are


----------

